# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  मुझे मेरी फाइल वापस दो |  free Or Paid Software To " GET YOUR FILE BACK "

## Dark Rider

हमेशा ऐसा होता है की , हमारी फाइल गलती से डिलीट हो जाती है या फिर हमारा pen drive  या कोई भी usb storage फॉर्मेट हो जाता है , तब हमे जरूरत होती है उन टूल्स की जो हमारी फाइल को वापस ला सके |
तो 
दोस्तों सूत्र में बेहतरीन , फाइल रिकवरी सॉफ्टवेर और उनके रिव्यू पेश किये जाए , डाउनलोड भी करो और आजमा कर उसके बारे में लिखो भी |

चलिए पहले  कुछ फ्री और ओरिजिनल हो जाए |

----------


## Dark Rider

सबसे पहले आते है आसान और छोटे  टूल पर *Recuva : File Recovery*










Accidentally deleted an important file? Lost something important when your computer crashed? No problem! Recuva recovers files deleted from your Windows computer, Recycle Bin, digital camera card, or MP3 player. And it's free!

*Recuva - Features*

*File Recovery*


*Undelete files on your computer*

Deleted a file by mistake? Recuva brings lost files on your computer, USB drive, camera or iPod.  More...

*Recovery from damaged or formatted disks*

Even if you've formatted a drive so that it looks blank, Recuva can still find your files on it.  More...

*Recover deleted emails*

Emptied your email trash and need it back? Recuva's got you covered with full support for Microsoft Outlook Express, Mozilla Thunderbird, or Windows Live Mail.  More...

*Recover deleted iPod music*

Deleted music from your iPod or MP3 player? No problem, Recuva will get this back for you along with any additional track data.  More...

*Restore unsaved Word documents*

Did Microsoft Word crash or did you forget to save that important Word document. No problem with Recuva! As it can intelligently rebuild Word documents from their temporary files.  More...

*Quick-Start Wizard*

If you need your files back right away without fiddling with options, Recuva's Quick-Start Wizard is the answer.  More...

*Deep Scan*

Recuva can find most files within a minute. Or, set the Deep Scan to look for more deeply-buried results.  More...

*Securely delete files you want to erase forever*

Want to protect your deleted files? Recuva also allows you to permanently erase any traces of deleted files.  More...

*Portable version*

Take Recuva with you wherever you go with the portable version.  More...

*Full Windows OS support and many languages*

Recuva has support for every modern version of Windows and 37+ languages.  More...





http://www.piriform.com/recuva



FileHippo.com
Piriform.com

----------


## Dark Rider

*Win Data Recovery Free*

Win Data Recovery Free is a professional free data recovery software to recover lost, formatted data. 
Win Data Recovery Free offers a range of functions allowing users to recover lost data easily and safely. It is not only designed to recover accidentally deleted files, but also get data back after formatting your drive, power failure, virus attack, software failure or other unknown reasons. 







*Win Data Recovery Free Functions:*Deleted Files recovery. This mode is designed to recover data that is deleted accidentally. 
Complete Recovery. This mode is for formatted data recovery, accidental lose, virus etc ...
*Win Data Recovery Free Key features:*1 Recovery data from formatted, repartitioned, deleted or corrupted Windows partitions
2 Recovers deleted files, even after emptying the Recycle Bin. 
3 Disk data recovery from crash hard drive. 
4 Preview files before data recovery 
5 Save Scan. Automatically save the scan result. 
6 Read only. It recover data without rewriting to the drive. All operations are safe to the hard drive.*Win Data Recovery Free Reference*Operating System: Windows Support: Windows Vista, XP, 2003 and 2000 (32 bit and 64 bit) File System supported: FAT16, FAT32, VFAT, NTFS and NTFS5 Supported Media: Hard drives, floppy disk, pen drive and USB storage media File Types: text, exl, pdf, bmp, exe, html, jpg, avi, mp3, etc*Win Data Recovery Free Application:*Personal use: with user-friendly interfact, users can recovery lost data by theirselves.
Data Recovery professionals: with this data recovery software, you can provide professional data recovery service to your customers 
Enterprise: Recove important document instantly before rewriting to the drive without displaying internal materials. 
Education & Government: Get back professional essays. Recover urgent files. 
Computer forensic: Extract evidenc & files that is deleted or formatted delicately by Criminals.

----------


## Dark Rider

*Pandora Recovery - Find and Recover Deleted Files of Any Type - Free!*


Feature Overview: 


Browse,
Search, 
Preview and
Recover deleted files
Recover
Archived,
Hidden, 
Encrypted,
Compressed files
Recover
Alternate Data Streams (ADS)
Recover
Images,
Documents, 
Movies, or
any other type of files
Recovery success estimate
Review File properties, and 
Drive properties
Recover to 
Local Hard Drive, Network Drive, or 
Flash Drive
Recognizes
FAT16, FAT32, NTFS, 
NTFS5 and
NTFS/EFS
Compatible with Windows Vista,
Windows XP, 
Windows 2003 and Windows 2000
Wizards, hints and context-sensitive help


http://www.pandorarecovery.com/



http://www.pandorarecovery.com/download

----------


## Dark Rider

*FreeUndelete**File undelete software. Free for personal use*

Features
File systems supported: NTFS 1.0, NTFS 2.0, FAT12, FAT16 and FAT32
Operating systems supported: Windows XP, 2000, NT 4 (SP2 or higher required), Windows 2003 Server
Easy to use, no special user skills required
Full install/uninstall support
Limitations
Does not support Windows 98, Windows 98SE and Windows ME
System Requirements
Operating system: Windows 2000, XP, Vista, 2003 Server or 2008 Server
RAM: 256-1024 MB
Hard Disk: minimum 10 MB of free space required for installation
Display: 640 x 480 or higher resolution, 256 colors




http://www.officerecovery.com/freeundelete/



http://www.officerecovery.com/download/freeundelete.exe

----------


## Dark Rider

TestDisk, Data Recovery






*TestDisk* is _powerful_ free data recovery software! It was primarily designed to help *recover lost partitions* and/or *make non-booting disks bootable again* _when_ these symptoms are caused by_faulty software_, certain types of _viruses_ or _human error_ (such as _accidentally_ deleting a Partition Table). Partition table recovery using TestDisk is really easy.
TestDisk can

Fix partition table, recover deleted partitionRecover FAT32 boot sector from its backupRebuild FAT12/FAT16/FAT32 boot sectorFix FAT tablesRebuild NTFS boot sectorRecover NTFS boot sector from its backupFix MFT using MFT mirrorLocate ext2/ext3/ext4 Backup SuperBlockUndelete files from FAT, exFAT, NTFS and ext2 filesystemCopy files from deleted FAT, exFAT, NTFS and ext2/ext3/ext4 partitions.
TestDisk has features for both novices and experts. For those who know little or nothing about data recovery techniques, TestDisk can be used to collect detailed information about a non-booting drive which can then be sent to a tech for further analysis. Those more familiar with such procedures should find TestDisk a handy tool in performing onsite recovery.



http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk



http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download

----------


## komal gupt

आप के दोनों सोफ्टवेर मे एक beta version और एक ट्राइल version हे .....
beta वेर्सिओं मे के माग रहा हे .....     :Tiranga:

----------


## Dark Rider

*Glary Undelete 


**

*Glary Undelete is a free and easy-to-use yet powerful file undelete solution for FAT and NTFS file systems. It will bring back files emptied from the Recycle Bin, in a DOS window, from Windows Explorer with the SHIFT key held down. It will even recover files that have been deleted by bugs, crashes and viruses!Glary Undelete works under Win 95/98/Me/NT/2000/XP/2003/Vista operating systems. The program supports all Windows file systems for hard and floppy drives including FAT12/16/32,NTFS/NTFS5 and image recovery from CompactFlash, SmartMedia, MultiMedia and Secure Digital cards.
*Features:*

Supports FAT, FAT16, FAT32, NTFS, NTFS5 , NTFS + EFS file systemsSupports recovery of compressed, fragmented and encrypted files on NTFSSupports Basic and Dynamic VolumesUndelete files on removable devices (SmartMedia, Secure Digital, MemoryStick, etc.)Filter by file name, file date, size, recovery stateSupports Windows XP/ VISTA / 2003 Server Operating Systems


http://www.glarysoft.com/products/utilities/glary-undelete/



http://www.glarysoft.com/download/gun.exe

----------


## Dark Rider

*EASEUS Data Recovery Wizard Free Edition*


*Key features*


Recover 1 GB data for FREE!Recover deleted or lost files emptied from Recycle Bin.File recovery after format, even if you have reinstalled Windows.Get back files after a partitioning error or hard disk crash.Get data back from RAW hard drives.Recover from hard drive, USB drive, memory card, camera card, Zip, floppy disk or other storage media.



http://www.easeus.com/landing/datarecoverywizard.htm


http://www.easeus.com/download.htm

----------


## Dark Rider

SoftPerfect File Recovery – Restore deleted files from NTFS and FAT drives



*SoftPerfect File Recovery* is a free and useful tool to restore accidentally deleted files from hard and floppy disks, USB flash drives, CF and SD cards and other storage media. It supports the popular file systems such as FAT12, FAT16, FAT32, NTFS and NTFS5 with compression and encryption. If your important files disappeared and you can’t find them in the recycle bin, try this software product and get the files back to life. Easy to use, no installation is required.
*Key features*

Lightweight & freeware.Supports FAT & NTFS.Supports compressed and encrypted volumes.Supports most storage media.Supports Windows 2000, XP, 2003, Vista, 7, 2008.




http://www.softperfect.com/products/filerecovery/



http://www.softperfect.com/download/...e_recovery.exe

----------


## Dark Rider

ADRC Data Recovery Tools




Features


ADRC Data Recovery Software Tools contains a collection of DIY data recovery tools that supports a wide variety of drives and file systems.


The software incorporates extremely simple GUI with novice users in mind. The software zooms in to do only critical recovery functions with minimum complexity so one could recover the data easily. It gives you full control to undelete files, disk image back up, restore a backup image, copy files from hard disk with bad sectors, disk cloning, backup, edit and restore your boot parameters.


It is absolutely free! It is our pleasure to offer you the software without charge, direct or hidden, to download and use a fully functional copy of the program. The software will not install any spyware or adware. It does not gives pop-up ads or force any form of subscription to mailing lists.


The program is designed to be compact "green-ware" without any installation. In fact, the whole program is less than 130 kb and you could stuff it anywhere (such as a floppy) and run the program from there to recover data.


If you are happy with the utility, share the information with others about ADRC Data Recovery Software Tools or place to link to our download home page.



http://www.adrc.com/software/data_recovery_tools/




http://www.adrc.com/software/data_re...very_Tools.zip

----------


## Dark Rider

DataRecovery version 2.4.6



Not to overwrite the original file data, we recommend to download it in the other drive than the drive where the files you want to recover exist. If you get "Runtime Error" on scanning drive, try "debug version". 



http://tokiwa.qee.jp/EN/dr.html


download

----------


## Dark Rider

*PC Inspector File Recovery*





*PC INSPECTOR™ File Recovery 4.x is a data recovery program that supports the FAT 12/16/32 and NTFS file systems.*

Here are some of the new features in PC INSPECTOR™ File Recovery 4.x: 

 Finds partitions automatically, even if the boot sector or FAT has been erased or damaged

 Recovers files with the original time and date stamp

 Supports the saving of recovered files on network drives

 Recovers files, even when a header entry is no longer available. Competition products cannot recover such files. The "Special Recovery Function" supports the following disk formats: 

*ARJ | AVI | BMP | CDR | DOC | DXF | DBF | XLS | EXE
GIF | HLP | HTML | HTM | JPG | LZH | MID | MOV | MP3
PDF | PNG | RTF | TAR | TIF | WAV | ZIP* 



http://www.pcinspector.de/Default.htm?language=1



http://www.pcinspector.de/FileRecove...550&modal=true

----------


## Teach Guru

शानदार शुरुआत, लेकिन इनमे से कुछ टुल आप पहले भी दे चुके है अपने अन्य सुत्र मेँ।

----------


## rashmiluck

*कोई बात नहीं अच्छा किया अब सब एक ही जगह पर आसानी से मिल जायेगा, बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद
*


> शानदार शुरुआत, लेकिन इनमे से कुछ टुल आप पहले भी दे चुके है अपने अन्य सुत्र मेँ।

----------


## mamta007

मेरे मोब. का मेमोरी कार्ड गलती से फोर्मेट हो गया, इसमेँ कुछ काम के विडिओ डाटा थे। मैने लगभग सभी प्रकार के टूल से रिकवर कर के देख लिया फाईल तो रिकवर हो जाती है लेकिन क्रपट बोलती है इसका कोई समाधान देँ। मेरे पास MICRO SD 2GB कार्ड है।

----------


## Dark Rider

अब तक के सभी सॉफ्टवेर फ्री है , अब कुछ पैड हो जाए |

----------

